# Camping Arena Blanca Benidorm



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

Hi all...We are off to Benidorm for a month in September, Have booked a pitch at Camping Arena Blanca... I wondered if anyone has stayed there, any information would be appreciated...Thanks in advance...Alan


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

morning crythan, you do know that arena blanca is quite a long way from benidorm? never stayed on it but have driven by it loads of times and it looks ok from the road. you would need a scooter or car ( or bus ) to get into benidorm though. all the best sean


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If Arena Blanco is the one on the other side of the road to Raco past the end of the parade of shops, the bus stops outside and its a Euro to anywhere ,or it was. .I may have the names mixed up but i think thats the one


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

*arena blanca benidorm*

10 minute walk from the beach a bus out side gates will take you in all directions have a good time we did lived on there for 2 years bob roxby


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

Hi Bob [roxby] Was that recently...Alan


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

*alan for arena blanca*

hi sorry i got an e mail and pressed wrong button and cancelled

e mail me [email protected]

we go back to beni each year but motor homing now can answere most of your ? ? ? bob


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks all... for comments & info so far...
Anymore ???? Alan


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi crythan, i'm very sorry but i gave you the wrong info  !! i was thinking of camping costa blanca which is at el campello a few miles west of benidorm. arena blanca is very much in benidorm and an easy walk to all the bars and beaches. have a great time sean.


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

*Arena Blanca*

Hi crythan any more gen you need keep asking there is bus loads of info in the heads of us motor its all trying to get out bob


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Arena Blanca*

Hi, we stayed there last April. Enjoyed our 8 nights stay. The internet was FREE! We walked most days down to the town, just turn right past the Benidorm Palace and your in amongst it. We walked several times to the old part of the town which I enjoyed the most personally although it was hilly. There is a little train which runs the prom as well. Cheaper than the other sites as well. Enjoy. Myfanwy


----------



## koi7573 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Camping Arena Blanca Benidorm,*



crythan said:


> Hi all...We are off to Benidorm for a month in September, Have booked a pitch at Camping Arena Blanca... I wondered if anyone has stayed there, any information would be appreciated...Thanks in advance...Alan


----------



## koi7573 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Camping Arena Blanca Benidorm,*



crythan said:


> Hi all...We are off to Benidorm for a month in September, Have booked a pitch at Camping Arena Blanca... I wondered if anyone has stayed there, any information would be appreciated...Thanks in advance...Alan


----------



## H12GCP (Dec 22, 2008)

During a recent conversation with a fellow motorhomer at "Folly Farm", Winchester, I learned that he and his wife meet up annually with friends in Benidorm for 3 months in the winter. 

I do believe from the above repies that he stays at the site in question, ie; just past the Benidorm Palace.

Please don't quote me on this, but he said it was only 5 Euros per night with electric. 

I am actually considering a long stay in Benidorm with my wife this winter and will keep on eye on this thread for more info

Regards 

Graham


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

www.camping-arenablanca.es

looking at the website it appears to be 11.88 euros for stays 31 to 60 days, dropping to 11.34 for over that


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

H12GCP said:


> Please don't quote me on this, but he said it was only 5 Euros per night with electric.


Or was that 5 euro a night FOR electric.. ?? 

Sure even long stayers will be into the teen's plus electric charged on a meter..
We did Benidorm back in February but only for 3 weeks..
Camping Villasol, next to the big market.. Arena blanca is a bit further out but 
as stated good regular bus system.

Camping villasol


----------



## H12GCP (Dec 22, 2008)

Seems I may have been fed a line huh? 5 Euros is rather cheap, even for a long stay. Just as a mater of interest, has anyone any ideas on a Benidorm campsite that is within walking distance to the town? Have to consider a teporarirly disabled post op wife!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There are 3 campsites that I know of within easy walking distance of the town - Camping Villasol, Camping Torretta and the El Raco.

I tend to stay on the Villasol as they heavily prune the trees in the Autumn so its good for winter sun. The El Raco is heavily shaded and the Torretta is plain awful with barking dogs although some seem to like it.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There are 3 campsites that I know of within easy walking distance of the town - Camping Villasol, Camping Torretta and the El Raco.

I tend to stay on the Villasol as they heavily prune the trees in the Autumn so its good for winter sun. The El Raco is heavily shaded and the Torretta is plain awful with barking dogs although some seem to like it.


----------



## H12GCP (Dec 22, 2008)

Very helpful info. Thank you G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

H12GCP - Go to Villasol.. 
It's possibly the closest to the town. 
Also if you need disability scooter hire then Benidorm is a paradise for them.. 

Scooter hire..


----------

